# Intensely Urban HONG KONG - How the Poor Live



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's urban experience is quite intense, with skyscrapers being the main form of housing for the vast majority of us. Here are some stories from these places. Take a glimpse at how the poor and the rich live. Let's start with the poor. 

Source : http://www.fotop.net/timluitowa


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

As always, HKS, beautifully chosen photographs. Look forward to the second part of the thread!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, some of these older neighborhoods are quite intriguing!

Source : http://www.fotop.net/terewong


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread! Nice pics too kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Pico


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/MartinChiu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/jonathanwg/taikoktsui&page=all


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe these people are middle class?!The buildings in the background don't really look rundown.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Yes, those buildings in the background are more middle to upper class, but the area where the park is located is lower class. A housing estate sits right across the street to the left.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q66/sitkapan/Old Estate/


----------



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

Hongkong and Singapore have per-capita GDP's that are comparable. And both undertook massive housing programs for their lower income residents.

But why is it that Singapore's mass housing stock have a much higher quality than Hong Kong's? Does anybody know the reason?

I am not from Singapore, and I hope this is not misunderstood as a city vs. city thing.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Because Hong Kong's Government doesn't give two twats about the poor.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source and more : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/wah_fu_est


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

most of those pics don't look bad at all...they resemble the types of places many middle class mainland chinese live in


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *"kenlee"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Skyscraperologist (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow. Thanks hkskyline. I've never seen "that side" of Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature/NgauTau


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Fascinating.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

How do middle class people live ?


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

... however i think: this side of HK is awesome too. Thanks for share


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/devils_hill


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That place should be not far away from downtown H.K. isnt it?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Jin Mao!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Photos with so much character.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it true, that the first apartments -like those ^^- built at 1950-1960 and was the only west-type buildings in H.K. ?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Is it true, that the first apartments -like those ^^- built at 1950-1960 and was the only west-type buildings in H.K. ?


Not sure what west-type is, but that is a very old public housing estate in Kowloon. Part of it has been demolished already.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

serendip finder said:


> Hongkong and Singapore have per-capita GDP's that are comparable. And both undertook massive housing programs for their lower income residents.
> 
> But why is it that Singapore's mass housing stock have a much higher quality than Hong Kong's? Does anybody know the reason?
> 
> I am not from Singapore, and I hope this is not misunderstood as a city vs. city thing.


Singapore's housing board maintains Sg's flats. Hiring contract cleaners to clean and they have a unit to maintain and make repairs to the flats. Singapore's cityscape is predominantly public housing. Those from the 1950s/60s-70s were quite bad as well.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Most of these grimier buildings are from the 70s or earlier.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/middlehill/shek_kip_mei_estate_2004


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/dickyyuen/shek_kip_mei_estate


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ninedone/estate002?page=1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting pics hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/edmund/235


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

HK is also that..


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

This one reminds me of Guangzhou


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

HK is beautiful even the poor side!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Awwww, that cat is cute!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/jonathanwg/sai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.aggress.hk/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some very interesting pics ^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ericchan727 * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting and -yes- very nice pics.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kwcpaul * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbching


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Very fascinating thread that I somehow missed before. Great job, hkskyline.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hltam/shamshuipo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *terry_mcmanaman* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *FJ673* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/hltam/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *paultms * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sources :
http://www.pbase.com/middlehill/to_kwa_wan__13_street
http://www.pbase.com/middlehill/to_kwa_wan__tenement_house


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This is an excellent thread! Well done! Some very moving photos here... always good to look at both sides of the fence, of course. Looking forward to the next part. :cheers:


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Very interesting photos, HKSkyline, Hong Kong is one hell of a place. For a nation who's poor are largely not cared about, these communities are quite charming.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tinables* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://ecfoto.net/louistk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting photos for sure. Keep it up hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/focus730


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Population of Hong Kong?
Those areas (all those pics) are from Hong Kong city center too?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/sham_shui_po


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos hkskyline  ^^


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I love this pic:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah... there are those who come and say about Brazil:

"Oh!! Jesus!! Favelas! Slums!! Favelas!, Slums!!!"

Everybody wants to show only the beautiful face of their countries. The poor and the ugly are, sometimes, throw under the carpet!. You had a great courage to show us another part of Hong Kong ( I bet there are many parts like these in every city in China and abroad), that we don't usually see...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *河馬 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

>


*What is behind these doors?? Are these flats or what?!? And where is it? Inside or below the commie blocks?*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

VicFontaine said:


> *What is behind these doors?? Are these flats or what?!? And where is it? Inside or below the commie blocks?*


This is a typical public housing corridor. Each gate and door represents one unit.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/scofieldko


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> This is a typical public housing corridor. Each gate and door represents one unit.


due to the sliding doors/gates it looks perfectly like a prison converted into public housing!

anyway thats what I love skyscrapercity for, where else could one find such photos incl. discription


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotogb.com/kentmok/180109


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Henryko


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *heavymetal * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenkenlau * from dchome :


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Very cool, and interesting images.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Ah... there are those who come and say about Brazil:
> 
> "Oh!! Jesus!! Favelas! Slums!! Favelas!, Slums!!!"
> 
> Everybody wants to show only the beautiful face of their countries. The poor and the ugly are, sometimes, throw under the carpet!. You had a great courage to show us another part of Hong Kong ( I bet there are many parts like these in every city in China and abroad), that we don't usually see...


Indeed...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

These photos through the fence are quite poignant...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/simmonor/20090303


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.himto.dyndns.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3031


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/xhirt


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alkuan * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yochilearnfan * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/bettermans


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *francoyan* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ghost


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *RonaldoYu * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By*偶是炭 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really interesting photos you got there, hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jackyhimsir


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

^^^ I would say Ap Lei Chau doesn't fit in the "poor" category.
Residents aren't rich, but certainly most of them are not in the "poor" grade.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Well .. public housing is for the poor to begin with, although these may not be the poorest in Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/kinlai/sn6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/chiukin32


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/shooter167/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Pan_pan_pan* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertlawkk/sets/72157624942494671/


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Good photos. Even poor areas of Hong Kong look good. It's surprising that chinese forumer post photos of poverty in China. Hong Kong poverty of course is nothing if you compared it to some other places.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mcdc * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cflok * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chrischeung * from dcareahk :


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> Author : http://www.fotop.net/bettermans


what's up with the mask?? Isn't he just getting a haircut?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

People who are sick often wear masks so they won't spread the germs around.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *silly_reo * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ariuslai * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

:applause: love you style of pictures and it's just a great subject to!

Edit: Did you ever made some pictures of Chunking mansions? I've seen a movie about it and i'm really facinated by this type of living. Do you know any other buildings that also provides what Chunking does?


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Impressive, looks like the building a currently live in Rio (here real state prices are very high too).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thunder04 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

What I like about Hong Kong is that it has many many photogenic and scenic places to take pictures for street fashion clothing which is always a plus


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawn* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

Great thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5491633259/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennytwy/5412557861/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/am0108


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

These pics bring back memories of Chungking Mansions and Mirador Mansions when I went to Hong Kong in 2005. Nice thread, hkskyline!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for your comments. Here's another one :

Author : http://picasaweb.google.com/jctfjcwy


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

this is a different side of the country I guess, where many people didn't see


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinpo/5571892898/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chauchau11 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky/v/ShekKipMei/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kaiman1013* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://apstudio.hk.st/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/yiu3210


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kennard* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *edman * from dchome :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the superb pics from Hong Kong....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CSC_10851 by thomas_ksk29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/josephlei/so_uk_estate_housing_project


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

River in The City by McMax_Wan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ll-s * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.nep-hk.com


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

For someone who is about to move to Hong Kong, this thread terrifies me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully will be visiting the place again in sept. Can't wait. Great thread!



Silver Swordsman said:


> For someone who is about to move to Hong Kong, this thread terrifies me.


Congratulations. Perhaps that's not what you expect to hear, but I envy you like mad.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive new photos from Hong Kong...:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/Por_Kai_Shan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KU1500* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wah Fu Estate 
Source : http:/www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KU1500* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ksba* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *BokehliciousMe* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Fishing Village Lei Yue Mun - Kowloon - Hong Kong - IMG_6970 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Fishing Village Lei Yue Mun - Kowloon - Hong Kong - IMG_6895 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/andywong


----------



## xtdyz (Mar 17, 2013)

nice photos!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *63X* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nikon286m* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *stephencntse* from dcfever :


----------



## tdxer (Jan 25, 2013)

very cool photos!!!


----------



## stlim (Mar 31, 2013)

*Hong Kong Bay Morning Shot*










Just posted to my blog: www.shakyphoto.wordpress.com
The bay opens.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Loving this thread, I adore Hong Kong's grit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, lovely new photos


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From *archdaily.com*













From *South China Morning Post*













> This article first appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition on Mar 16, 2013 as Living in the City of Darkness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

“恆安邨恆日樓 Heng On Estate Heng Yat House” / 香港公共屋邨建築之形 Hong Kong Public Housing Architecture Forms / SML.20130410.7D.37612.BW by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr


----------



## xtdyz (Mar 17, 2013)

awesome photos!!! very cool!


----------



## nlassc (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a great thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *GV1553* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sham Shui Po by turkishraf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *167hung* from dcfever :


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Kwai Ming House, part of the Kwai Chung Estate complex

Density by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Kwai Chung Estate Complex

* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Kwai Chung Estate complex.

* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tai Hang Sai Estate, Shek Kip Mei

Taking a Stroll by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

勵德邨 Lai Tak Tsuen, Tai Hang, Eastern District, Hong Kong


* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sham Shui Po

* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shek Kip Mei

Shek Kip Mei Skyline by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chunvvai* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Hong Kong as always of course... :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wingmak* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *遊閒人* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *星河明人* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *miwwmi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *miwwmi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------

